# Flash Drive Key Chain Kit / Flash Memory Pen Kit Components



## gpgsm (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi all,

I need to buy some Flash Drive Key Chain Kit and Flash Memory Pen Kit Components. Anyone used them? did you like them?

the only supplier/website i found is Penn State Ind..do you know any other supplier/website who can delivery in Italy?

Thanks

Bye


----------



## BigguyZ (Oct 15, 2010)

The general consensus is that the PSI kits are overpriced for the amount of memory you get. Unless it's for personal use or as a gift, you'll likely not get your money out of them.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 15, 2010)

Guys/dolls let's try to help Massimo here with your valuable input. Woodturningz does NOT carry this PSI kit and may not be interested in filling this order. I would love to purchase some of these and re-direct them to Italy. Is there an American 'friend' on the forum that can help sort out the logistics of ordering and shipping to Italy?

Has anyone turned out this type of kit? Do you like them?


----------



## snyiper (Oct 15, 2010)

Well it would help to know what quanity we are speaking about.


----------



## terryf (Oct 15, 2010)

Why not buy the kit and flash drive separately.

http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/produc...work|utmcmd=organic&__utmv=-&__utmk=133858575


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 15, 2010)

I have gotten them from Wood n Whimsies and then bought flash drives on sale and put them together.  Doing it this way is much less expensive.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 15, 2010)

nava1uni said:


> I have gotten them from Wood n Whimsies and then bought flash drives on sale and put them together.  Doing it this way is much less expensive.



Massimo, this seems to be the way to go. Cindy is offering some very good and frugal ($ave money) advice. Thanks Cindy. Massimo is also looking for the PEN KITS that have a flash drive on the cap end. Two(2) products that he is in need of.

My understanding is that Massimo is looking to purchase a very large amount and this is why he is reaching out for assistance.


----------



## gpgsm (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks everybody for help. 
I have written an e-mail to Wood n Whimsies for information. I need to buy about 300 items.  Anyone used the PSI Flash Drive Key Chain Kit and Flash Memory Pen Kit Components? What do you think about?  

Thanks


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 17, 2010)

I found them too expensive for the amount of memory available in the flash drive


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 18, 2010)

I think go with the Woodnwhimsies kit and buy separate drives rather than PSI's, mostly due to cost.  PSI is asking WAAAAY too much for a tiny drive.  Go with Wood's kit and then talk to an electronics supplier to see if you can get a break on buying 300 flash drives.


----------



## gpgsm (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks all.
I wrote an email both to Wood n Whimsies and PSI but they didn't reply.
I think this is very strange, don't you?


----------



## bitshird (Oct 18, 2010)

Massimo, I'm sure Woodnwhimsies will answer your email, they are great folks to deal with, and might be checking on the logistics of shipping the items to you.


----------



## dntrost (Oct 19, 2010)

You can call Tracy or Tim I do recall in their monthly news letter they would be out of town for a short time this month.  They operate a small business and do sometimes take time for Family... But you can't find a more customer focused and honest company.  I suggest calling them.   Phone: (417)236-2814 or (800)820-1099


----------



## Phil Hansen (Oct 20, 2010)

Wood'n'Whimsies have been away but should be back today.
I get stuff from them and shipping to South Africa is not a problem.
Flat pack rates are great. Tracey always puts as much in as possible to get the best benefit from the shipping charges.
Nice people to buy from.
Phil


----------



## gpgsm (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks everybody. Both PSI and Wood-N-Whimsies replied.
Keep in touch!


----------

